# Virginia & Truckee #29



## schizrade (Jan 20, 2013)

These pics were from the big event in 2009 when the new main line to Carson opened up. Just thought I would share some cool train pics of a historical event.

2-8-0 Consolidation

#29 Pulling into Virginia City from Carson City for the first time since the 1950's.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I see no pics :/


----------



## schizrade (Jan 20, 2013)

Really? They are coming through for me off of photobucket.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

yup still no pics here thismorning.

anyone else care to confirm?


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

I see the pics, but they are all way TOO BIG , and some of them are out of focus.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see the pictures.

THEY ARE WAY TOO BIG TO VIEW PROPERLY.

One thing though you can't get one of these thrown at you. 
:ttiwwop:

Edit, I must add nice pictures.
Too bad you couldn't post them smaller.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

aah, i'm on my phone so maybe its having a mini heart attack then. haha

carry on!


----------



## schizrade (Jan 20, 2013)

big ed said:


> I see the pictures.
> 
> THEY ARE WAY TOO BIG TO VIEW PROPERLY.
> 
> ...


Clickable thumbs added.

I forget not everybody runs triple 24" monitors.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

schizrade said:


> Clickable thumbs added.
> 
> I forget not everybody runs triple 24" monitors.



:laugh:

That is better, I like the old cop car too. :thumbsup:


----------

